# 222k connection setup



## redbowtie (Jun 18, 2010)

I have the following equipment.
Dish 500+ (110,118.7,119)
DP34 switch
222k receiver.
If I run a line from the satellite 1 input on the DP34 to my receiver and connect it to the triplexer that came with the 222k do I need to put a DPP Power Inserter between the triplexer and the receiver coming in on satellite 1 or is this only for the DPP44 switch?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The DP34 does not require a power inserter. Since it is not a DishPro Plus (DPP) switch, it does require a line from the switch to each satellite tuner input. The DPP Separator won't work with a regular DP switch. (just covering that since it wasn't mentioned)


----------



## redbowtie (Jun 18, 2010)

OK, so the triplexer is of no use to me with a DP34? How would I connect an active cable system to the receiver for 3 TV2 locations? I assume I would need a super home node and a power inserter for it. Would I also need two diplexers?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Depends.

If you need to send the TV2 signal back through one of the sat lines to the switch location, you can use a diplexer on each end to combine and then separate the signals.

Otherwise, simply connect a coax to the Home Distribution output (more-or-less the TV2 output), connect to a 1x3 splitter, and send to the 3 TVs.


----------



## redbowtie (Jun 18, 2010)

Actually, one of the connections coming from the 222k through the home distribution output is for a Windows XP media center computer. This only allows you to pick up either channels 2,3 or 4, S-Video or composite video. The other part of the signal I would like to take to TV2. As you know the TV2 output on the 222k is only from 21-69 (air) or 73-125 (cable). How can I get the computer to pick up the satellite signal? Can I also send a cable signal to TV2, so I can choose either cable or satellite to view? In other words, satellite to the computer (using one of the possible inputs as above) and satellite and cable to TV2 (choosing between either) The tuner to the computer has cable,composite, or S-Video inputs.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You should have composite video output from TV2 as well as RF


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

The 222 has "agile modulation" which basically means BOTH tuners are sent out on the home distribution output. By Default, TV1 is sent out on TV channel 3, you are correct though, that TV2 can only be modulated to channel 21 at the lowest. But your pc would certianly be able to record TV1. If you REALLY want the pc to record TV2 then goto walmart and buy an RF modulator, use the A/V out and the modulator wil display it to channel 3 or 4. Keep in mind, you'll hafta move the TV1 output OFF of channel 3 cuz it WILL cause interference. And no you won't be able to modulate one to channel 3 and the other to channel 4. The frequencies are too close. Unless you can do a search on the web for another RF modulator that can modulate to channel 2. I wasn't able to find one.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## redbowtie (Jun 18, 2010)

I have found a solution of sorts, an old VCR (yes that's right a VCR) These will take the RF signal and output it on channel 3 or 4, which XP Media Center can then pick up. This is for TV2. TV1 is a breeze to connect to a tuner card in a PC. Never thought I'd see the day when I had to dust off devices I haven't used for a couple of years.


----------



## redbowtie (Jun 18, 2010)

I still would like to know if it is possible to get a cable AND satellite feed to TV2 and how to go about it, selecting one or the other. I've read somewhere in these forums about an A/B switch. Would it work?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

An A/B switch would work, of course, but I don't know of any that can be selected via automation, or even IR. They might exist, but if they do, it would probably be a lot more expensive than you're hoping.


----------



## knot (Feb 4, 2010)

I have an IR operated AB switch that i use to control my ota antenna system. I found it on ebay a couple of years ago. I don't remember exactly how much it cost, but I know it was less than $50.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

FWIW I have a low cost, four-way amplifier and distribution splitter on my OTA antenna. I send one of the outputs to the ant. in on my 722.

I took another of the outputs, re-combined it with a feed from the home distribution output on my 722, and fed it to my HDTV. The TV has no trouble tuning to either the modulated DVR outputs or the OTA channels directly.


----------

